# Dateiendung registrieren



## meilon (25. September 2006)

Hallo!
Bei uns auf der Arbeit ist es gestattet, seinen USB-Stick mitzubringen und Portable Apps von dort aus auszuführen. Da es sich um Windows XP Rechner mit Standardinstallation handelt, fehlt mir ein PHP-Editor, damit ich in den Pausen oder wenn mir langweilig ist an Websites basteln kann.

Wie kann man die aktuelle Dateiendungs-Zuordnung auslesen, sichern wenn vorhanden, dann auf ein Programm auf dem USB-Stick zuweisen? Dann natürlich noch rückgängig machen. Theoretisch könnte ich ja IrfanView und PHPEdit installieren, "dürfen" wir aber nicht.

Gibt es vll. schon ein Programm dafür?

mfg

PS: Kennt jemand einen leichten PHP Editor (bzw. ein Text Editor mit Syntax-Highlighting und das kennen von Tabs etc), der Problemlos von USB-Stick läuft und wenig Platz/Ressourcen braucht? PSPad ist nicht so ganz das Wahre.


----------



## Sven Mintel (26. September 2006)

meilon hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Kennt jemand einen leichten PHP Editor (bzw. ein Text Editor mit Syntax-Highlighting und das kennen von Tabs etc), der Problemlos von USB-Stick läuft und wenig Platz/Ressourcen braucht? PSPad ist nicht so ganz das Wahre.



ultraedit läuft bei mir prima vom USB-Stick aus, braucht so ungefähr 2,5 MB(V8)


----------



## meilon (26. September 2006)

Hört sich gut an. Momentan gibt es ja nun schon v12, gibt es v8 irgendwo gratis (legal natürlich).

MfG


----------



## Sven Mintel (27. September 2006)

Keine Ahnung 
Ich nutze den halt schon lange, und hab nie geupdatet, da ich so mit ihm zufrieden bin, wie er ist


----------



## TimSz (28. September 2006)

Hi,

mit dem Registry Editor (z.B. Start\Ausführen... dann "Regedit") kannst du unter HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT die jeweilige Dateiendung aufrufen. Unter "(Standard)" steht dann jeweils, wo du weitersuchen musst (z.B. "txtfile"). Hier (also z.B. unter "Hkey_Classes_root\txtfile\") ist unter "shell\open\command" der Pfad des zu öffnenden Programmes. Diesen Schlüssel kannst du dann im Dateimenü in eine .reg-Datei exportieren, damit es beim nächsten Mal schneller geht.

Gruß

Tim


----------



## forsterm (28. September 2006)

Hallo,
ein weiterer Editor - welchen man nicht installieren muss - wäre Notepad2.

mfg
forsterm


----------

